# Professional Filmmaking Diploma for only $59.00 plus application fee



## FILMTECH (Dec 30, 2010)

Upcoming Beta Program (12 Weeks/20 Courses)

When: April 04 - June 26

Location: Online Program (www.ppa-edu.us)

Application Fee: $35.00

Tuition Cost $59.00

Credentials Awarded: Professional Diploma in Digital Motion Picture Production (Your diploma will have the same look and feel as a college degree)

Facts about the School and Program: 
Licensure:	The Academy is licensed by the Commission for Independent Education, Florida Department of Education.  Additional information regarding this institution may be obtained by contacting the Commission at: 325 West Gaines Street, Suite 1414, Tallahassee, FL 32399-0400, Toll-free telephone number (888) 224-6684.

Prince of Prestige Academy - School of Digital Motion Picture Production puts great effort into developing course content of the highest quality for every course we offer. Our proven, time-tested course development process involves several important steps before a course is made available to the public. One of the final steps is the first live presentation of the course to a select group of participants. These are known as Beta Courses. 

Beta Courses are offered at an extremely discounted price””a savings of nearly 95% (you will save $1121.00) when compared to our regular course price. Participants gain valuable knowledge and skills on today's hottest film topics at a significantly reduced rate. This savings is offered in exchange for feedback on the courses and an overall program evaluation at the end of the program. Your feedback is very important to us, which is why we offer this valuable opportunity.

 Beta Courses include the same high-quality content you expect from an institution of higher learning. In most cases, the instructor is the course author, so you know you'll get the most out of the material and will graduate equipped with new skills and knowledge. A second subject-matter expert often assists the course author to provide you with complete support during these events. 

If you are interested in participating in the Beta program, please contact the enrollment office at enroll@ppa-edu.us.  All participants must follow the normal enrollment process by completing steps 1 - 7 of the application process.  Please understand that completing the application does not guarantee that you will be selected to participate. You must meet the enrollment requirements

A representative will notify you if you are selected to participate. Thank you for your interest in helping us to develop courses of the highest-quality here at Prince of Prestige Academy - School of Digital Motion Picture!


----------

